# Hatchet 3 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Victor Crowley will rise again from the bayous of Louisiana to slice and dice his way through a third installment of Hatchet.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=75444


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"For a little indie movie that I dreamt up when I was just eight years old, it has been absolutely surreal to watch it turn into a modern-day slasher franchise."

You know, it's kinda scary that an eight-year-old would be thinking along these lines:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

They're solid slasher flicks and I recommend them.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

i wish adam green would stay on for the third installment sounds like it is all up in the air


----------

